# histórico de registo de pluviosidade - Régua



## luisprz (29 Jan 2011 às 09:20)

Bom dia
Precisava do registo de dias de chuva de outubro, novembro e dezembro de 2010 para a zona da Régua....
Sabem onde posso encontrar esses dados?
muito obrigado e cumprimentos
luis


----------

